# ACS 64 Question



## rlomba8204 (Sep 20, 2015)

I ride the train into DC's Union Station and regularly see the new Amtrak electric operating with the front end cantenary extended. I thought prudent railroading was to run with the rear one extended. What am I missing? Thank you.


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

rlomba8204 said:


> I ride the train into DC's Union Station and regularly see the new Amtrak electric operating with the front end cantenary extended. I thought prudent railroading was to run with the rear one extended. What am I missing? Thank you.


Prudent and washingtoon in the same post?

Sorry couldn't help myself


----------

